# charging system B11



## shady (Nov 23, 2003)

hello i'm new here, sensor light on dash, then the altenator went out.Replaced alt.Now it is not charging. I have power at the bat post of the alt. and the stater on the alt.Would the sensor light cause it not to charge.Any advice would help thanks for your time. Shady


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Is the charge light staying on while the car is running? If so it's either a problem with charging system wiring or another bad alternator. I'd recommend taking the alternator to a parts store and have it tested. It's not unheard of for remanufactured alternators to be junk out of the box. Also, have your battery tested.


----------



## shady (Nov 23, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Is the charge light staying on while the car is running? If so it's either a problem with charging system wiring or another bad alternator. I'd recommend taking the alternator to a parts store and have it tested. It's not unheard of for remanufactured alternators to be junk out of the box. Also, have your battery tested.


 thanks Myetball---- the sensor light stays on all the time took the alt. off before i posted checked OK, brand new battery. There is two wires hot wires one for the batt terminal and the stator on the alt. there is a white wire with red stripe that goes to the acc relay its not hot is it supoose to be.

Shady


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The white with red is the charge warning light wire. It receives power from the alternator's integrated curcuit if it fails to charge. If the alternator is okay the white/red should be dead.

The charge warning light is also supplied power during startup by the bulb check relay. It's supposed to go out after a few seconds. If the bulb check relay is faulty then it will not turn off. 

So, if there is no power on the white/red at the alternator that means the alt. light is not being powered due to a faulty alternator. The connection from the bulb check relay is farther up the line. The thing to do is find the bulb check relay and see if there is power coming out the white/red wire after the car is running. Just to clarify, both the alternator and bulb check relay have a white/red wire coming out and both go to the charge warning light.

Just to make sure, the light that is on is the CHARGE WARNING light and not the SENSOR light. If it's the SENSOR light then you just need to unplug a single wire connector (light green/blue) behind the gauge cluster. The SENSOR light is triggered by a mileage counter and goes off to remind you to check your O2 sensor at 30k mile intervals. On the B11 the SENSOR light is not triggered by a fault signal from the ECU, just the mileage counter. It wasn't until the B12 that the ECU triggered the SENSOR light.


----------



## shady (Nov 23, 2003)

Myetball------------- Replaced the Bulb Check Relay and fixed the charging problem. Thanks for the info. Shady


----------



## JJSentra (Jul 5, 2016)

Ill let you know if this work for me, I have had this car sitting bcuz I could not figure it out... will and see. It's this or rewire the whole charging system.

JJ


----------

